# Another fine job by Mi DNR



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Gray goose is whats for dinner?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I am all-in for any thread that has 2 pics of Abe Simpson! Well played!


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought the feds put up the dates or suggest them? I could be wrong.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> I agree 100 percent. Usually after opening weekend most local ducks are killed or educated and for two weeks not much is going on unless you enter the bingo at harsens. Maybe better thing to do is to open it for a week and then close it for two weeks and add two weeks to december. I sure like hunting in December when all good weather hunters are gone. Does anyone know what DNR rational/logic is to have the season like this?


If you go to any of the cwac threads earlier this year it explains it... In a nutshell the dnr did not want an early split due to participation...feels like it will reduce the amount of time spent in the field because you are taking time away when the weather typically is still reasonable..

As we all know, ducks love it when the weather is any thing but reasonable, and typically move the best when its cold, wet and nasty. But along with that tends to reduce the amount of hunters out there..

I love the idea of an early split, and am a believer you would get MORE participation because of two early openers, but in terms o the dnr I guess that mindset is the minority. 

I have no beef with the dnr, they are trying to increase the number of license sales and participation numbers... And if they feel that's what they need to do so be it, but I'd sure love a year or two to try it and see what happens... Who knows maybe in the near future they may change it up to see what happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

Grayphase said:


> With the long range forecast predicting high 70's for z III opener and tons of birds having moved through SE Mi already this years opener should be typical. Great job. Hats off too the MI DNR biologists and NRC. You idiots couldnt run a sandwich stand.


that why i own a camo tshirt, i didn't buy it to wear it at walmart, i got it because the dnr will never push zone 3 dates back......


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

bchez said:


> I thought the feds put up the dates or suggest them? I could be wrong.


Feds give us the framework, and our dnr, approved by the nrc with the assistance of cwac, set our individual seasons..

I believe the fed framework was somewhere in the neighborhood of 60 days anywhere between sept 15thish- january30th?? Michigan can set its 60 days along with any splits it decide within that framework
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree, damn MI dnr causing it to be be 80F on the praries right now. Mallards wont show up until Janurary.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Grayphase said:


> With the long range forecast predicting high 70's for z III opener and tons of birds having moved through SE Mi already this years opener should be typical. Great job. Hats off too the MI DNR biologists and NRC. You idiots couldnt run a sandwich stand.


Hell, it's been at least 3 years now since you made claims that you and your super secret duck mason group were going to get things changed. Still no success? Is it a 5 year plan?

Maybe you can post some more pics from a community college web site and claim them as your own


----------



## swampmonster (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd need more than a camo t-shirt to hunt in z3 right now. I'd need to bathe in deet.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

You have to admit, greyphase tells it plain, without mashing words on his opinions. 

I'll take a turkey on wheat bread please. Since all we do in MI is fatten them up for Mexicans, and ******** I might as well work on my own physic.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nice job DNR. It rained on my truck today and I just had it washed:rant: Idiots.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

grayphase is the king fisher on this site.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

gooseman said:


> I was hoping they would have waited and pushed the zone 3 opener back a few weeks yet so we could hunt the whole month of December when the birds really move through. Like Duck-Hunter said get out and hunt while you can and make the best of it since it is what it is. The DNR have a lot of people to please and they are never going to please everyone.



finally someone that see's what i see. big fat mallards, big flocks of honkers, and divers galore. i love late season. would it really hurt for them to open the whole month of december for a 90 day. i mean really, most people are going to sit on the couch or in a deer blind, it won't hurt the populations much to give us some real hunting right?!

i'm gonna miss the jan split. a 2 day split a week later is gonna blow.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> grayphase is the king fisher on this site.


And I for one am not biting on the bait he threw. Do me a favor guys...we should all bomb grayphase's PM box with one saying...."HAVE A NICE DAY "


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nice job DNR. It rained on my truck today and I just had it washed:rant: Idiots.


I thought I heard the CWAC demanding the DNR build that bubble over the state so we could control the weather from the start of the season to the end? Guess the damn DNR or NRC isn't following what the hunters want again. What good are they anyway. Heck, we might as well propose a 4th zone for Michigan hunting, and draw a line around Harsens Island, lumping it in with Walpole...it will called "f-ing grayphase Walpole zone", and we allow baiting, moonlight shooting and punt guns. 

Geez, this guy is a tool.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I thought I heard the CWAC demanding the DNR build that bubble over the state so we could control the weather from the start of the season to the end? Guess the damn DNR or NRC isn't following what the hunters want again. What good are they anyway. Heck, we might as well propose a 4th zone for Michigan hunting, and draw a line around Harsens Island, lumping it in with Walpole...it will called "f-ing grayphase Walpole zone", and we allow baiting, moonlight shooting and punt guns.
> 
> Geez, this guy is a tool.


jd it sounds like your biting on the bait he threw :lol: honestly the best way to handle this idiot is to ignore him. he's not worth the time it takes to respond to his gibberish.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

just ducky said:


> I thought I heard the CWAC demanding the DNR build that bubble over the state so we could control the weather from the start of the season to the end? Guess the damn DNR or NRC isn't following what the hunters want again. What good are they anyway. Heck, we might as well propose a 4th zone for Michigan hunting, and draw a line around Harsens Island, lumping it in with Walpole...it will called "f-ing grayphase Walpole zone", and we allow baiting, moonlight shooting and punt guns.
> 
> Geez, this guy is a tool.


 They already have the bubble. Somewhere the is FACTS about 80% of mallards shot in MI were born in MI. Suposedly there is no migration.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... the good news is that there are a ton of birds in the upper... the bad news is we are not going to waste any more CPU on this thread...


----------

